# JDBC-Treiber wird nicht geladen



## Hannes23 (24. Dez 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mir die mysql-connector-java-3.0.16-ga-bin.jar heruntergeladen und nach /etc/java kopiert.

ich habe dann mit export CLASSPATH=mysql-connector-java-3.0.16-ga-bin.jar
versucht die Classpath zu setzen.

nun mein Datenbank-Testprogramm (siehe unten) aufrufe, erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

*Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Mysqltest*

Ich habe dann versucht den Treiber explizit beim Aufruf zu laden:
*
java -cp /etc/java/mysql-connector-java-3.0.16-ga-bin.jar Mysqltest*

und die gleiche Meldung erhalten. Weiß jemand was ich falsch mache?

Hier der Code meines Beispielprogramms, auch wenn er wohl nicht ausschlaggebend sein dürfte:




```
import java.sql.*;

public class Mysqltest {
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    try {
      Class.forName("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver").newInstance();
      java.sql.Connection c = DriverManager.getConnection(
        "jdbc:mysql://mysql.hrz/isymdemo?user=udo&password=test");
      Statement stm = c.createStatement();
      ResultSet rs = stm.executeQuery("show tables");
      while (rs.next()) {
        System.out.println(rs.getString(1));
      }
      stm.close();
    }
    catch (Exception e) {
       System.out.println("Exception: "+e.getMessage());
    }
  }
}
```


Danke, Hannes

(OS: SuSE 9.2)


----------



## foobar (24. Dez 2004)

Versuchs mal so:

```
java -cp .:/etc/java/mysql-connector-java-3.0.16-ga-bin.jar Mysqltest
```

BTW Der treiber org.gjt.mm.mysql ist veraltet, du solltest besser com.mysql.jdbc.Driver verwenden.


----------



## Hannes23 (24. Dez 2004)

Ah, klappt! Danke!!


----------

